# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: gezonde voeding kan reflux voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: gezonde voeding kan reflux voorkomen 
*
Een maagbreuk, overgewicht, roken, en het langdurig gebruik van bepaalde geneesmiddelen zijn de zijn de voornaamste oorzaken van gastro- oesofagale reflux of brandend maagzuur. Deze aandoening van je spijsverteringsstelsel lijkt banaal, maar komt steeds meer voor. Reflux wordt niettemin nog steeds teveel onderschat. Heb je regelmatig of zelfs na iedere maaltijd met gastro- oesofagale reflux af te rekenen, dan is het geraadzaam je dokter te raadplegen. Aanslepende reflux kan immers de oorzaak zijn van... slokdarmkanker.

Vraag is hoe zo'n reflux ontstaat. Het voedsel dat je eet, moet door je maag worden opgenomen. Het zijn de spieren in je darmwand die daar voor zorgen. Op het einde van je slokdarm en net boven je maagingang, bevindt zich de slokdarmsfincter. Een sluitspier die zich telkens opent om het opgenomen voedsel door te laten. Eens het voedsel gepasseerd, sluit zich deze spier onmiddellijk. Zo wordt vermeden dat je maaginhoud terug in je slokdarm terecht komt. Het aanwezige zuur in je maag is nodig voor het gedeeltelijk verteren van het voedsel. Eens dat proces achter de rug, gaat het voedsel richting twaalfvingerige darm. Soms verliest deze spier zijn spanning, met alle nadelige gevolgen vandien. De kans is dan immers groot dat je maaginhoud gedeeltelijk of zelfs volledig terug vloeit tot in je slokdarm of zelfs tot in je mond. Daardoor geraakt je slokdarm geïriteerd

*Opgeblazen gevoel en brandende keel*
Er zijn verschillende symptomen die kunnen wijzen in de richting van gastro- oesofagale reflux. Een opgeblazen gevoel net onder je ribben, een brandende keel, zuur of bitter in je mond, twintig procent van onze bevolking heeft er geregeld last van. Reflux lijkt dan misschien wel onschuldig, maar dat is het zeker niet. Het is een vervelend fenomeen dat alles dus te maken heeft met het terug vloeien van sappen uit je maag. Deze maagsappen zijn een mix van allerlei stoffen die zowel eiwitten als koolhydraten en vetten uit je voeding afbreken. 

*Teveel maagzuur*
Té veel is nooit goed, ook niet in het geval van maagzuur. Té veel maagzuur kan het slijmvlies van je maag doen ontsteken, met een vervelend gevoel in je bovenbuik als gevolg. Je eetgewoonten.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

